# Show your mixed Pit.



## age83 (Jun 5, 2009)

Other threads have show your color of your pit. Well for the users who have a APBT, AMSTAFF,SBT or Bully mix's here's your time to show it.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

My boy Pluto R.i.P He wasn't papered and his hair wasn't tight enough I always thought he had something he mixed in him


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is Sadie Boo. She is sitting on Monkey and he is not to happy about it.

























In the pool with Isaac


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Belle my Pittie/Lab!
























she hates to stand for pictures... this is the best i am given LMAO


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my amstaff/apbt mix


----------



## MeganFex (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is my APBT/Staffy bull!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice pics....


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

Well alot of you have just see Bello. I am sure he has pitty but your guess is as good as mine as to what else. Any guess's would be welcome. We have Rhodesian Ridgeback,gsd,lab etc.

Well here he is at 1+yrs. old









rear shot









Lookie uppy









Cute B+W









O.k., i'm done


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Duece apbt/American staff
12 weeks old








Turned 1 year Oct 12 2009


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Bougie about 2 months ago..he has grown much since then, really need to get updated pics. Not sure what he is possible mixed with..has me curious!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Rocky, was 11 when she had to leave us


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Rocky, was 11 when she had to leave us


cute, cute, cute she looks like my Marley!Not sure how to put multiple pics up but hes on the bet you'll never guess thred.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Heeere's The Ruby, my little gem and mystery mix:


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Josey almost a year old*

She is getting so grown up!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Duece apbt/American staff
> 12 weeks old
> 
> 
> ...


SQUISHY!!!!


----------



## lowlady (May 6, 2008)

Heres Bully, he is pit mixed with something? lol


----------

